# Painting and youtube



## AronsmithVLOGS (Oct 18, 2017)

I started a YouTube channel to help encourage the young crowd about getting into the trade. I?m younger and still learning everyday but I feel like there isn?t enough people out there for painters than there is for every other trade. So go ahead and give it a look if you want thanks ahead of time a lot more to come 
And constructive criticism is highly appreciated

https://youtu.be/5DZYN-f3DXQ


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Please don’t post the same thread in multiple sub forums. If it accidentally gets put in the wrong one, a mod can change it for you.

Thanks,
RH


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Well it looks like you have a pretty good grasp of how to edit and make stylistically cool stuff. You have a good personality, some goals, and your foot is in the door, so you'll probably do well at what you are doing.

Just remember to stay humble for what it's worth. Remember quality is not perception or image, but a reality you should strive for and understand. 

The painting industry does seem like a small niche group of tradesman, which is true. But it's all relative. There's a lot more carpenters and electricians, but the more you delve into social media you'll realize there are a sh#t ton of really knowledgeable and talented folks that have been doing this for decades. Many had this stuff figured out in the 70's, and there's a hundred times that amount of tradesman out there who never have used social media like us. 

Also remember the real world, people, clients, employees, family, is what counts and use the videos as an outlet. I am trying to figure this stuff out myself, experimenting with yt, i.g. twitter. My goal is to improve my videos (on an amateur level) and do something with any momentum I may gain. But really, first, I gotta remember what's going to pay the bills now, gotta go paint.

I'll see ya out there, 
XC Painter on yt, i.g.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You make a good point ridersize. In this age of social media, there is a fine line between actually trying to provide educational material in a structured and professional format, and simply being self serving.

And given the culture and saturation of self promotion and self expression in social media venues like Facebook, it's challenging for the viewer to trust, as earnest, what is being presented.

In other words, is the goal really to provide knowledge, or is it to demonstrate one's technological and creative acumen.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

CApainter said:


> You make a good point ridersize. In this age of social media, there is a fine line line between actually trying to provide educational material in a structured and professional format, and simply being self serving.
> 
> And given the culture and saturation of self promotion and self expression in social media venues like Facebook, it's challenging for the viewer to trust, as earnest, what is being presented.
> 
> In other words, is the goal really to provide knowledge, or is it to demonstrate one's technological and creative acumen.


Well stated. The goal can be a version of those two options, but also other versions of other options(reasons). I think there are many reasons why we look into sharing stuff on social media. 

Honestly in my case, my tinkering with videos, and posting on twitter are for versions of those reasons and a few others. I want to learn how to do something different than just painting houses which is mainly the one thing I know, and challenge myself at the same time. Six months ago I was an absolute rookie who never made a video, (didn't even have a working computer 8 months ago) but I am learning and using it as an outlet for my passion of painting at the same time. I wouldn't say I'm demonstrating my technological acumen though, (since I don't have any), I'm just trying to create and I feel it'sprobably good for us. Like I said, an outlet, a stress reliever, something positive to contribute and/or engage in, and I'm interacting with people and companies around the world on a small enough level that I can actually remember these people... I've ran into many other nature hiking, mountain biking, painting people so it's cool.

I share some pics or what I'm up to on Instagram, other people check it out, and then I check out what all those people are up to and I truly get to see some amazing things, some amazing artwork, and some talented real world stuff that people are up to. 

I didn't mention the very slightly remote possibility that someday, I can earn a trickle of secondary income (or a tiny retirement fund) if I learn and take proactive steps to make that stuff happen). So far I'm going slower than a slug's pace, I'm not too entrepreneurial, but those types can do well with the opportunities out there. It takes some vision, consistency, dedication, networking, and on and on, lots of things that is much different than clocking in for hourly pay. ps. I have zero retirement so I'm screwed if I do nothing... (I know I should just start investing into my own account...)
But what can or will happen with enough effort and time? We'll see "down the road."


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm doubtful this guy comes back, but it's easy enough to review all of the content on this channel.

1) Bragging on new truck.
2) Ostensibly about removing acoustic ceiling, but actually just playing with horrible VFX.
3) "Messing with the helper" where in a 7.5min video you have about 45 seconds of actual work being done and a closeup of you punching your employee in the balls.
4) Less than 30 seconds of spraying texture in a nearly five minute video supposedly about spraying texture.
5) It's October and the last "daily vlog" was posted in July, but there's zero work shown here, just shaky runthroughs of things you've already done or are planning to do.

There's nothing here worth watching, let alone spamming advertisements for on professional trade forums. How exactly--and I'm asking here in earnest--is any of this going to help or encourage young people to join the trade? Just being a handsome guy who uses social media isn't going to cut it. 

In the interest of being 'constructive' here's some advice:

- Content is everything; both quality and quantity. Identify the audience you're trying to reach, decide what content will interest/benefit them, make your videos about the work and not yourself (see also what CAPainter wrote about the narcissism of social media). Check out ridesarize's channel and see how his videos are all about the work.
- Stop spending money on things like a new truck when you're using DIY equipment from HD. Invest in a contractor's license and insurance because you're tagging big names on IG and YT and sooner or later someone's going to try looking up your business information.
- Watch and be critical of your own content. Just because you're liveblogging doesn't mean you shouldn't be planning before pressing Record. What do you want to say? What do you want to show? Is the lighting good enough? What's going to be in the frame?

Good luck and don't settle for less than your best effort!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

There's no question that the technology afforded to the everyday person, is incredibly appealing and conducive to creativity. I remember drawing a portrait of a person with the Microsoft Paint program back in 95' when I got my first computer at thirty five years old. I was fascinated! Just as I was when I started editing pictures, making movies, and creating songs with Apple Garage Band.

Unfortunately, the internet, gaming, creative programs, and just about anything technical, requires time and commitment to become proficient, or even expert at. And they all have a way of drawing you in either as a means of self expression, or belonging while forbidding you to be left behind in terms of information. So at the end of the day, it all depends on how we, as individuals, want to prioritize our time.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> I'm doubtful this guy comes back, but it's easy enough to review all of the content on this channel.
> 
> 1) Bragging on new truck.
> 2) Ostensibly about removing acoustic ceiling, but actually just playing with horrible VFX.
> ...


I didn't even watch the video, but I trust that your report is accurate. Good stuff!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Wow! Lots to learn here. I actually made myself watch this whole video that shows what exactly? I think Eagle Cap already hit on most everything. I just want to add who cares to that. Nothing to see or learn.
DIY threads always get closed down. I see no difference here.


----------



## AronsmithVLOGS (Oct 18, 2017)

Still learning how to go about all the videos and balancing actually working and recording at the same time I thought it was going to be a lot easier lol but looking back at the videos and can see a lot of stuff I can do better and I?m going to get better. I really appreciate you taking the time out to actually watch and give constructive criticism you made A lot of good points. Like I said I?m trying to figure it all out so I might come out some other ways for the time being smh. But thank you and I don?t know how to reply to one person directly but thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

AronsmithVLOGS said:


> Still learning how to go about all the videos and balancing actually working and recording at the same time I thought it was going to be a lot easier lol but looking back at the videos and can see a lot of stuff I can do better and I?m going to get better. I really appreciate you taking the time out to actually watch and give constructive criticism you made A lot of good points. Like I said I?m trying to figure it all out so I might come out some other ways for the time being smh. But thank you and I don?t know how to reply to one person directly but thanks


Just quote the post you want to reply to and then do so. The quote option is in the lower right hand corner of the posts.


----------



## AronsmithVLOGS (Oct 18, 2017)

!!!!


----------



## AronsmithVLOGS (Oct 18, 2017)

Look up


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

I checked out a couple of videos on your channel and there is nothing about painting in them, it's all about drywall muddying, sanding and texture spraying, typically that's drywallers job not painters. I don't even recall seeing a paint brush, roller or even any paint in the 2 videos I've just watched. I know you got some input from other members here already but my advice would be to invest in some whites for your self as well as your crew. If you wanna be a painter first you gotta look like a painter.
Good luck with your business and social media, be persistent and learn from your mistakes and you'll do just fine.


----------



## AronsmithVLOGS (Oct 18, 2017)

Haris said:


> I checked out a couple of videos on your channel and there is nothing about painting in them, it's all about drywall muddying, sanding and texture spraying, typically that's drywallers job not painters. I don't even recall seeing a paint brush, roller or even any paint in the 2 videos I've just watched. I know you got some input from other members here already but my advice would be to invest in some whites for your self as well as your crew. If you wanna be a painter first you gotta look like a painter.
> Good luck with your business and social media, be persistent and learn from your mistakes and you'll do just fine.


Much appreciated I have a couple other videos that are coming that hit this perfect


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

AronsmithVLOGS said:


> Still learning how to go about all the videos and balancing actually working and recording at the same time I thought it was going to be a lot easier lol but looking back at the videos and can see a lot of stuff I can do better and I?m going to get better. I really appreciate you taking the time out to actually watch and give constructive criticism you made A lot of good points. Like I said I?m trying to figure it all out so I might come out some other ways for the time being smh. But thank you and I don?t know how to reply to one person directly but thanks


As for working and recording at the same time, it's probably not really doable when you're one person of a two person operation, which appears to be the case. If I were a paying customer and I found out you were doing anything other than working, instead shooting videos and playing [email protected], I'd probably not be very happy. If you can get a third person who is not supposed to be working come by and record the videos, it may help. Another thought would be going around quickly and shooting a video of before, during and after, however, you won't really be showing anything other than what you started with and have done. Maybe explain the process/products you used and why. 

For now, I'd stick to doing the job you're paid to do, as well as building your business. There are enough videos out there for everyone to kill time with.

I was talking with a guy the other day about cell phones, social media, etc. I wondered just how much productivity has declined on jobsites or in the workplace over the years, due to the use of electronic devices at work. As a boss or paying customer, I'd have a very hard time with someone who is texting, checking their fantasy league or doing anything other than what they're being paid to do.

John


----------



## mles (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks great!!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

AronsmithVLOGS said:


> I started a YouTube channel to help encourage the young crowd about getting into the trade. I?m younger and still learning everyday but I feel like there isn?t enough people out there for painters than there is for every other trade. So go ahead and give it a look if you want thanks ahead of time a lot more to come
> And constructive criticism is highly appreciated
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DZYN-f3DXQ


There seems to be something wrong with the link.I keep getting blank screen with an "!" and all other video slots on the linked page are blank for me.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jennifertemple said:


> There seems to be something wrong with the link.I keep getting blank screen with an "!" and all other video slots on the linked page are blank for me.


He probably got shut down😂 from low ratings.


----------

